# Dinged prop



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Last summer I was chasing Tarpon down in Carrabelle and our second morning we went out in the dark to get to Turkey Point first and anchore. As we were riding out I should have jacked my motor up as I knew Dog island reef was to my right. Well it wasn't to my right and I hit it going 27-30 mph. As it turned out I nicked my SS prop
So this morning I took my prop to my prop maker and it's going to be $150 to fix it. My little ding needs to be welded so it won't crack. I'll have a new prop but it should not have happened in the first place
Next time I'm going to jack my motor up and go slower
This has been a public service announcement


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Did u check your shaft?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep it's fine. I had a ***** in one propeller 
Thanks for asking


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Got my prop back form Peter at Propco I had a small hole in the balde and he fixed it like new
http://www.propcopropellers.com/index.html
He was an Off Shore power boat race champ 30 years ago and now has the best prop advice and props


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

No body likes my prop


----------

